# Corpus Christi Beachshot



## mswiech

Looking for C&C on this shot I took while in Corpus Christi Texas. Let me know  what you think...looking for the good, the bad and the ugly.


----------



## Canon AE-1

Well if it will load before i go to bed...........there it is, waiting for the "new" TPF"... Thats a hell of a shot.


----------



## mswiech

Canon AE-1 said:


> Well if it will load before i go to bed...........there it is, waiting for the "new" TPF"... Thats a hell of a shot.



HAHA...did it take that long to load. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## BlackSheep

Nice shot, the colours are really pretty. 
What if you cropped down the top & bottom to make it more of a wide shot? Oh and straightened out the horizon, it's leaning just a wee bit down to the left.


----------



## Frequency

I very much liked the bottom half of the image


----------



## tyler_h

I don't feel there is an interesting enough subject in the image to hold a viewers attention. By the looks of it you needed a GND for correct exposure in this shot but have tried to bring the sky back in PS (correct me if I'm wrong). One option for this because of the clean horizon is to take two shots; one exposed for the beach and one exposed for the sky, then stitch the sky onto the correct ground exposure and you'll have the dynamic range captured. The one thing to be wary with this is ending up making the sky too dark relative to the water which will look wrong to people when they view it.

If there are some rocks etc in the edge of the water you could try getting some shots around that time (when its a little darker) with a long exposure to soften the water. No a great example but this is what I'm referring to:
2011_01_25_5162 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

